# what is everyone charging?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

main lines w/cleanout under 100'? over 100'?
kithen w/cleanout?
main line w/pulling toilet under 100'? over?
kitchen w/taking apart drain?
tubs?
showers?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have to ask you can not afford it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

$49.95 with a 5 year warranty. Any sewer or drain.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I will meet or beat any one's price on drain cleaning, including Matt's. But in the customers best interest, I find it necessary to replace 99.9% of the sewers.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We charge by the 1/4 hr. Some sewers are unstopped in 1/8 of an hr. We have that damn 1/4 hr minimum though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We charge by the sec with a min of 3600 sec at the rate of $_______ per sec (fill in the blank) :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I want drain cleaning to be like a NASCAR pit stop. We just clean em ALL. It's much easier than spending a bunch of time talking to the client.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been cleaning drain lines and sewer lines for free. Sometimes I pay my cust. for the privledge of clearing stoppage. :laughing: On a serious note, as you can see, we don't tip our hand with regard to what we charge our customers. We play it close to the vest. That is what we call proprietary information. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't listen to the above 'drain cleaners,' as they are clueless.

We run a full service shop that includes drain cleaning. As you prolly know, drain cleaners are not necessarily plumbers.

That said, send me a PM with your address and I will send you our P & L Statement, our price book, some marketing materials that have proven very effective, and a copy of our business plan. Hopefully that will answer all of your questions and get you to profitability in no time flat.

We worked many years developing this through hard work/experience and would love to share with anyone who needs this help because we are nice like that.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I am charging not near enough.


----------



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

Im $220 for clearing a main line... Hydro jetting... Haven't used a Electric Ell for years....And we get around 12months before it bloke a agin....Tree roots is my biggest issue....
I love clearing drains... No overheads, except the running cost of the machine and thats just fuel and maintenance every 2months and that cost is low...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

How much do you charge to jet a leach field?....


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

$XYZ for the first hour $xx per half hour after $xx per second reel 
$xx to chisle out and replace a sewer cap $xx to lift and reset a toilet with new ring and bolts. if you want service call 123-456-WXYZ


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Don't listen to the above 'drain cleaners,' as they are clueless.
> 
> We run a full service shop that includes drain cleaning. As you prolly know, drain cleaners are not necessarily plumbers.
> 
> ...


I would like to apologize to the two who sent me PM's requesting the information. I too was being sarcastic.

Many of us on PZ will gladly help out another business owner and share information. However, certain information is not going to be posted for everyone (the general public) to see.

Typically the amount of information shared is directly related to how much you give to the forum. Joining without an intro. and asking proprietary information almost always will prompt a sarcastic response.

It may seem childish if you are new to the forum, but you must understand that no one wants to be sharing information with a possible competitor in their service area.

Once again, I apologize for any misunderstanding and encourage the two who sent PM's to participate on PZ. When membership warms up to you, you will have established relationships and have access to a wealth of information that is not available anywhere else on the internet. And you can't beat the price - FREE!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I would like to apologize to the two who sent me PM's requesting the information. I too was being sarcastic.
> 
> Many of us on PZ will gladly help out another business owner and share information. However, certain information is not going to be posted for everyone (the general public) to see.
> 
> ...


 
Only you PC could be so nice in your explanation:yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> How much do you charge to jet a leach field?....


OK. You made me chuckle.... :laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Airgap said:


> How much do you charge to jet a leach field?....


 
I didn't know that leeches came from a field. All this time I been using a chunk o liver on a string.Hmmmm, ya learn something new every day.


----------

